# Kingston, Ontario



## dave1111

Hey anybody here from Kingston, Ontario.


----------



## Lolinator

dave1111 said:


> Hey anybody here from Kingston, Ontario.


No


----------



## Cabbie16

Just me


----------



## Tunaybz

How the business is going?


----------

